# Stolen/Drugged/Dumped -South Oxfordshire



## Darkly_Dreaming_Dex (25 January 2011)

I have received this on the Horsewatch and Hunt email groups, my heart goes out to what this poor horse and its owner have gone through 

Be Aware - Attempted Horse Theft

I have, this evening had to have my beloved gelding euthanased following
what is believed to be an attempt to steal him. 

He was taken from his field by breaking the fences, along with Jemima's
pony (who got thankfully got away), doped with what my vet believes may
have been opiates, and then, on realising he wasn't as valuable as they
first thought, he was dumped about half a mile away.
He was found laying in the bottom of a garden down some steps,
disoriented, a total mess and unable to stand. After getting him home
and spending all day sitting by his side on a bed of straw with the vet
checking on him hourly, it was decided not to let him suffer any longer.

Please be vigilant - sadly there are some malicious people out there.
This was thought to have taken place at between 1 and 7am in Toot Baldon
this morning.

I would hate for anyone else to go through what we have been through
today.


----------



## siobhain (25 January 2011)

how horrific!  

And terrifying as my yard is about half a mile up the road and ride past this one regularly.

My thoughts go out to the poor horse and his owner


----------



## spottydottypony (26 January 2011)

Thats awful deepest sympathy.


----------



## Chestnutmare (26 January 2011)

how horrific poor lil pony RIP little one x

Thoughts to the owners, there are some damn evil people out there!!!


----------



## S14Tobin (26 January 2011)

Words can't express the contempt at WHAT did this (can't justify calling them who, and labelling them human), nor can words say anything to make the owner feel any better, deepest sympathy, RIP lad, run free... xx


----------



## redcondios (27 January 2011)

Hi

Thanks for your messages - I am the owner of the horse in question. It has been a really difficult few days and I have had some really comforting emails from people I don't even know.. So thank you.

Please stay vigilant, if you see something unusual, best to check it out and risk appearing paranoid than to ignore it and for someone to be heartbroken


----------



## Bearsmum (28 January 2011)

RC,

Your poor baby and poor you, I can't imagine how it must feel to lose a horse in these dreadful circumstances. Just hope and pray they find the scum who did this.

Hugs to you, don't know what else to say.

JDx


----------



## misterjinglejay (28 January 2011)

Huge hugs xxx


----------



## Tinseltoes (28 January 2011)

Sorry for your loss.I hope they caught the lowlife scum that did this.


----------



## Sanolly (28 January 2011)

OMG I am so sorry for you and your horse. I hope they find the b@st@rds that did this


----------



## brighteyes (28 January 2011)

I'm really not trying to be controversial, but are you absolutely certain he was drugged?  Unless he was an extremely valuable and much sought after type, it just seems very odd that they went to so much trouble, only to abandon him in such strange circumstances?

Is the vet sure that it wasn't a brain aneurism and he smashed out of the field himself, followed by the pony and then fell accidentally to where you found him?

Poor lad and poor you.  I'm very, very sorry but glad you found him and could be with him when he needed you.

I'm only asking because a vet once assured me my cat had been shot.  I live in a small village and found this a bit hard to believe, but allowed (as you would) protracted x-raying and surgery.  This was only for me to learn (when it happened again) that it was in fact a cheeky nip from my dog which had caused the damage , and all that was necessary was some penicillin!  The location and nature of the injury was 'classic' and my horse vet knew _instantly_ what the problem was as (apparently) it often happens!  I only mention this in case it is a preferable scenario to thinking his life ended not at the hands of thieves but through a sad twist of fate.

My thoughts are with you and sincere apologies if you are absolutely certain he was stolen and then left as you describe.  Awful.


----------



## Sadiemay (28 January 2011)

That is awful! I am so sorry for your loss 

I hope the scum that are responsible are caught!

RIP Fella

Sadiemay 
x


----------



## Daddy_Long_Legs (28 January 2011)

Poor horse, I hope they get the scum that did this.xxx


----------



## aduffield (31 January 2011)

Doping does sometimes occur. There was a case in Wrexham in the autumn when a coloured youngster was found heavily doped in the field and people were spotted running from the scene. It makes them easier to steal if dopey.


----------



## MM&PP (7 February 2011)

brighteyes said:



			I'm really not trying to be controversial, but are you absolutely certain he was drugged?  Unless he was an extremely valuable and much sought after type, it just seems very odd that they went to so much trouble, only to abandon him in such strange circumstances?

Is the vet sure that it wasn't a brain aneurism and he smashed out of the field himself, followed by the pony and then fell accidentally to where you found him?

Poor lad and poor you.  I'm very, very sorry but glad you found him and could be with him when he needed you.

I'm only asking because a vet once assured me my cat had been shot.  I live in a small village and found this a bit hard to believe, but allowed (as you would) protracted x-raying and surgery.  This was only for me to learn (when it happened again) that it was in fact a cheeky nip from my dog which had caused the damage , and all that was necessary was some penicillin!  The location and nature of the injury was 'classic' and my horse vet knew _instantly_ what the problem was as (apparently) it often happens!  I only mention this in case it is a preferable scenario to thinking his life ended not at the hands of thieves but through a sad twist of fate.

My thoughts are with you and sincere apologies if you are absolutely certain he was stolen and then left as you describe.  Awful.
		
Click to expand...

What a well-written, interesting and considerate post.

RIP, must be awful for you.


----------

